# shaleshock-two anti-hydrofracking rallies/concerts



## spoorprint (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's the link Shaleshock | Protecting our communities and environment from exploitative gas drilling of the Marcellus Shale This anti hydrofracking group has two rallys/concerts coming up . August 12 in New York State.and August 21 in Pennsylvania.


----------



## smellyskelly (Aug 9, 2010)

the one in pa = Home Page


----------

